# Looking For A Cheapo Automatic Diver



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

wanted opinions on this its a citizen NY2300-09E









or could you suggest any other diver watch I want an every day automatic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Citizen automatic divers watches are in my experience well built, tough & reliable, the movement used in them has been around since the 1970s.

I bought this one from a junk shop in the early 90`s it was well used even then, I wore it pretty much 24/7 for the next 12 years including while doing diy, car maintainance & gardening. It`s scratched, bashed & beaten, hasn`t been serviced since I bought it (& maybe not since it was new) but keeps going :thumbsup:

*Citizen, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels circa 1980s.*


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

The NY2300 series of watches offer exceptional value for money.

I have a NY0040 which has the same movement and it's great.

Accurate to -5 secs per day. Day/date a bit difficult to read.

The 2300 may be better as it's a black on white datewheel.

Mine is white on black & the window is pretty small.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

spankone said:


> wanted opinions on this its a citizen NY2300-09E or could you suggest any other diver watch I want an every day automatic.


It looks just like the Seiko SKX007 / 009's which are pretty abundant, cheap & well made.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Alpha?


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't really go wrong with the Citizen or Seiko, both well made with a good rep. Alpha's aren't really divers, just diver styled. They are rated to 3ATM.

Not knocking the Alphas though, I own a few and I have been impressed, lot of watch for not much money


----------

